# clay pipes



## otto (Nov 13, 2019)

Various clay pipes found over the years . Lower right is hand holding bowl. Top center  Ornate bowl with detachable stem.   Only dug one intact over the years ,only to break it myself. Another l was a full face bowl lost when the hole I was digging caved in.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 14, 2019)

Very cool!  I always love digging pipes.


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2019)

very cool..got a few myself..always fun


----------



## mazingmaryann (Feb 28, 2020)

I've only ever found the stems, some have place or origin stamped on them.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jan 8, 2021)

Pipes are fun to find - such a variety of design!


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 8, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Pipes are fun to find - such a variety of design!


Nice display.


----------

